
Understanding Clojure's Persistent Vector, Pt. 1 - sillysaurus3
http://hypirion.com/musings/understanding-persistent-vector-pt-1
======
sillysaurus3
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6445628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6445628)

